# Electives in Glasgow, UK



## Wardah

HEY!!!
hi people. its wardah from lahore . am an old member of this forum. it helped me with my admission stuff back in 08. now i am in fourth year  

i would like to ask you people if you know the procedure for officially applying for electives in glasgow. i have my relatives there and all they told me was that i can only have some kind of observership there, not official electives permission. i want to know the procedure as soon as possible please because am planning to do my electives this summer inshAllah. please help!


----------



## Rehan

Hi Wardah, welcome back 

Here's a link that might be helpful for you: University of Glasgow :: School of Medicine :: Undergraduate degree programmes :: Visiting electives in Medicine

Hope it helps!


----------



## star child

I have been thinking of applying to UK for electives myself. I am from Islamabad just starting my fourth year. I wanted to ask you for a favour. If and when you apply to the UK for an elective, can you then write about your experience of applying and being there? I've heard they don't often accept foreign medical students for electives. Most of this website has information for USA, I would like it if someone could give advice about UK as well.

I hope you get an elective of your choice.

Thank you!


----------



## faheem4134

Application process for 2015 has opened.


----------

